# Pig Hunting



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I am looking for a place to hunt feral pigs in N.C. or S.C. I have been in Law Enforcement for 26 years and I am a very safe and ethical hunter. If anyone has a farm or property or knows of someone that has pigs on their property and would like to have someone who is safe to hunt them please let me know. I'm not looking for giant hogs for trophy's; just pigs for meat. Thanks Ted 336-200-4039


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I you find a place let me know. I would love to get in on the action. I will split any cost associated.

Darin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

A frien of mine has been going up near richmond some where. Hes seen a lot of hogs but just didnt get a shot. I'll find out where and let you know. I do know its public land.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Powatan WMA is where they have been going. the Game Warden has told them to KILL THEM ALL.


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Chris you know of any good spots in Powatan? I am heading up to Richmond soon for some wifes familes b-day parties and could use an excuse to get into the woods..


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*pigs*

Isn't that near Richmond, cause the small is near richmond


----------



## davissaru (Feb 8, 2012)

If you are in North Carolina then you have great options i guess. Did you try the Mill Creek farm in Johnston county, it is located between Neuse river and mill creek. Hears of many people hunting down there but the number of hogs that you can find is reduced i guess. Another location is Chestnut Hunting lodge, it is located near Pisgah National forest.Try there you may get your delight but be safe. All the best


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Emmmmmmmm Love me some fresh Oinkers......... Move to Fla, there everywhere.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't even afford the gas to get to Florida. LOL


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.johnstoncc.edu/howellwoods/hunting.aspx

Here's one about 15 mins off I95 along the Neuse river.
Prime areas.
Lots of private land/guides around as well.


----------

